# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Request] Can we have IItemPerfection for weapon socket from Ramaladni's Gift?

## JarJarD3

Weapon sockets created using Ramaladni's Gift are not found in item.Perfections[] array.
Not a big deal but have to handle weapon sockets differently :-(

----------


## KillerJohn

Sorry, but I don't want to add fake, calculated values to perfections. I keep it to reflect the game internals. You can handle ramaladni's gift for your own.

----------

